# How broken is too broken?



## GKBassplayer

I shot a real nice drake mallard today that Im thinking of getting mounted but one of the wings is broken. Its not shot up at all besides the one broken wing. Its broken between what I would call the shoulder and the elbow if that makes sense. Is it still possible to get a decent flying mount done? Or do I just wait for another mallard that doesn't have a broken wing?

Thanks


----------



## Rick Acker

Two areas on a broken wing are a deal breaker for me. When the wrist bone is broken or when both of the ends of the radius and ulna bones are broken...Either side! (chicken wing bones) Sounds the like the latter could be your situation. Without seeing it, it's hard to tell from what you've said. I've found that when these happen, it's very difficult to get both wings to look the same and that is what will lead to a funny looking flying mount. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## wagner24314

it takes time but i rebuild the wing bones with super glue balsa wood and paper towel. works well on all shot up wings i just did a swan with big bone on the right wing broken and all three on the left.
it just really sucks trying to skin the bird ill cut fingers many times on busted bones. finished bird drying


----------



## Sask hunter

My speck I got mounted had a break in the exact same place. viewtopic.php?f=84&t=89257
Here is a picture of how he turned out. He is about half way down the first page.


----------

